# Thomas E. Peck on union with Christ and the perseverance of the saints



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 8, 2020)

... There is, therefore, no condemnation to them who are in Christ Jesus. When Christ can be degraded from his position at the right hand of the Majesty on high, when he can be made to abdicate his supremacy over principalities and powers, and might and dominion, and to become again a wanderer among sinful men, the object of their reproach, and finally the victim of their malignity; when the Father can forget his acceptance of the work of his own Son, an acceptance so solemnly proclaimed in raising him from the dead and giving him glory; then, and not before, can one who has been united with Christ become subject to the penalty of the law, and expiate that penalty in the everlasting pains of hell. ...

For more, see Thomas E. Peck on union with Christ and the perseverance of the saints.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

